# Kaufberatung Gamer Monitor max. 24"



## SAW2013 (27. August 2012)

Hall zusammen!


Ich suche einen guten 120 Hz Gaming Monitor!

Anforderungen:
- 70 % Gaming
- 20 % Videos schauen
- 10 % Office/Rest

Preis:
max. 200 Euro



Aktuell:
Eizo Flexscan S1901


Ca. 50 cm Abstand von Augen zu Monitor



DANKE + GRUSS
SAW2013


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

> Preis:
> max. 200 Euro


In dem Bereich gibt es nichts vernünftiges. Da wirst du schon ein bisschen mehr dafür hinlegen müssen. 

Entweder:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder:
Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D, 23" (LS23A750DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SAW2013 (27. August 2012)

Puh!
Ganz schön teuer!


Ist der Unterschied beim zocken,
zu einem nicht 120Hz (zB IPS234V oder VS238H oder VS248H)
merkbar?


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

Ich persönlich finde schon. Gerade bei Shootern merkt man den Unterschied.


----------



## SAW2013 (27. August 2012)

Also sind die 120Hz besser bzw. schneller?


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

Besser als 60Hz auf jeden Fall. 

Hier mal die Vorteile:

*Was sind die Vorteile vom 120Hz-Betrieb?

*- effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing
- flüssigerer Bildablauf
- niedrigere Schaltzeiten

Zitat PCGH:

_ „Schon auf dem Desktop beim Bewegen von   Fenstern sehen Sie einen  deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60   Hertz. Fenster werden mit 120  Hertz erst bei sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit   unscharf. In Spielen wie  Counter-Strike, in denen schnelle Drehungen   wichtig sind, können Sie  Gegner früher erkennen, da die   Bewegungsunschärfe viel geringer ist als  bei einem 60-Hertz-LCD."_


----------



## SAW2013 (27. August 2012)

Und die zwei besten günstigsten 120HZ Gamer Monitor im 23"/24" sind deine beiden gennanten?


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

Die beiden genannten würde ich am ehesten empfehlen.

Hier mal eine Liste der Monitore:

TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 24", Besonderheiten: 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SAW2013 (27. August 2012)

Schwer .... so viel Geld wollte ich eigentlich nichts ausgeben!


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

Naja, viel wird dir nicht übrig bleiben. Entweder das Kapital erhöhen, oder auf 120Hz verzichten.


----------



## flasha (27. August 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Hansspree 120 HZ Monitor aus? Der kostet um die 150€. Leider findet man auch nicht viele aussagekräftige Tests darüber.


----------



## Labiso (27. August 2012)

Kannst mir mal sagen wo du den gefunden hast bin nach suchen nur auf das Angebot 
gestoßen


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

flasha schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Hansspree 120 HZ Monitor aus? Der kostet um die 150€. Leider findet man auch nicht viele aussagekräftige Tests darüber.


 Den kannst du vergessen. Ich würde hier eher zu den bewährten Marken greifen.


----------



## flasha (28. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Den kannst du vergessen. Ich würde hier eher zu den bewährten Marken greifen.


 
Hallo,

was sind denn die Kritikpunkte? Selber schon getestet oder auch nur auf "kannste vergessen" gehört?



Labiso schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal sagen wo du den gefunden hast bin nach suchen nur auf das Angebot
> gestoßen


 
Den meine ich: HANNS-G HS233H3B Full HD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2012)

> was sind denn die Kritikpunkte? Selber schon getestet oder auch nur auf "kannste vergessen" gehört?


Sorry! Hier die ausführliche Variante.  Der Hanns-G ist kein schlechter Monitor, aber von den Farben her liegt zum Beispiel der Samsung ein wirklich gewaltiges Stück über ihn!
Wenn du jetzt keinen Vergleichsmonitor hast, dann ist der Hanns-G in Ordnung. Sobald aber ein Gerät wie der Samsung daneben steht, wird der Unterschied sehr stark deutlich.
Einen Nachteil muss der günstige Preis ja haben.   Versteh mich da bitte nicht falsch! Ich meine damit nicht das: Günstig = Schlecht ist. Aber gerade bei Monitoren ist der Kontrast doch ein wichtiger Wert. Und wenn der Kontrast in 2D schon nicht passt, wird es in 3D kaum besser sein, da man durch die Brille das ganze ja auch etwas dunkler sieht. Dazu kommt noch, das der Monitor schon seit 2010 auf dem Markt ist, und die Konkurrenz nicht geschlafen hat.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. August 2012)

Also wenn du den mehr zum gamen haben willst, dann schaue dir mal den an PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ RL2450HT einen mit 120Hz bekommst du nicht unter 200 eher dann ein 22" mit CCL

Laut PCGH sollen die 22"er Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ und Viewsonic VX2268wm ganz brauchbar sein und liegen im Rahmen um die 200 Teuronen, wenn man die noch bekommt

Er ist in deinem Rahmen, ich muss mir auch leider einen neuen zulegen, das Aas will nicht mehr so richtig, ist zum


----------



## Stryker14 (12. September 2012)

Hi leute,

wie sieht es denn mit diesem hier aus 
http://geizhals.at/de/616887
könnt ihr den empfehlen oder gibt es vtl. mittlerweile irgendeinen anderen guten 120 Hz Monitor der um die 200€liegt? Vielleicht gibts ja nen billigeren ohne 3d?


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2012)

> die 22"er Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ


Der Samsung hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Ich würde hier lieber in ein neueres Modell investieren. 



> wie sieht es denn mit diesem hier aus
> Samsung SyncMaster T23A750, 23" (LT23A750EX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Der Monitor von dir, ist in Wirklichkeit ein TV. Das erkennt man ganz deutlich an dem "T" bei der Monitorbezeichnung, und dem hier:
_DVB-C/-T/-T2-Tuner_

Der TV/Monitor ist nicht schlecht. Hat allerdings einen Nachteil. Er bietet kein DVI-D oder DisplayPort. Und das ist für 120Hz nun mal Voraussetzung.


----------



## Stryker14 (16. September 2012)

achso ok danke 
ich glaube ich gucke dann jetzt doch erstmal nach einem guten 60 hertz monitor der in der preiskategorie liegt.


----------



## Stryker14 (19. September 2012)

Hab 2 gefunden die in der Bewertung ganz gut abgeschnitten haben was haltet ihr von denen?
Test Monitor BenQ G2450HM (24 Zoll, Varianten: 27 und 18,5 Zoll) | Monitor | testberichte-und-testsieger.de
Test Monitor Asus VS248H (24 Zoll) | Gaming Monitor | testberichte-und-testsieger.de


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2012)

Zum BenQ kann ich nichts sagen, aber der Asus ist ein sehr guter Monitor.  

P/L-Technisch würde ich aber eher zum LG greifen. 
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stryker14 (25. September 2012)

Habe mir mal die Bewertungen bei Amazon durchgelesen, aber die schreiben alle nur das der Monitor sehr gut für die Bildbearbeitung ist. Hauptsächlich werde ich meinen Monitor aber zum Gaming/Filme gucken verwenden. Ist der auch dazu gut oder ist da der asus besser?


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2012)

Der Kontrast vom LG ist ein gutes Stück besser. Von der Reaktionszeit her ist der LG ebenfalls zum Spielen geeignet.


----------

